# I don't want to be at work today....



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to go out there and play in the snow! My inner child is calling. Who else wants to join me?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in!! Can we meet at a mountain? I need to go riding.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yeahhhhhhh snowwwww! lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

There WILL be snow angels on the lawn in front of the MacMillan Building at UBC around noon


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

lol i want a picture of that...
i already tobogganed all the way to work from pomo..done my bit..and shovelled..now here i sit. one dog to groom..no employees..kinda quiet. lots of wcs i can do though


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> lol i want a picture of that...
> i already tobogganed all the way to work from pomo..done my bit..and shovelled..now here i sit. one dog to groom..no employees..kinda quiet. lots of wcs i can do though


Come make snow angels with me!!! I've got a bottle of Bailey's in my desk and some instant hot chocolate


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

hmmmmmm Bailey's and hot chocolate...........


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hot chocolate and peppermint schnapps. Its called a polar bear. So good. Tastes like a melted candy cane


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

We'll be out with the kids these afternoon after school/work. Give me a call if you wanna join


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice to see this weather around , dont mind it one bit.I just came back home from attempting to get to work but its chaos with the "canada line" and the buses.Spent two hours trying to get over the bridge.Two train cars are stuck and aint going anywhere, and theres hundreds of people waiting to be shuttled elsewhere.I just came back home and gonna call it a day


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It's sucks this will be all gone be tomorrow. Maybe there it will not get as warm as they say it will. If we are getting this much snow down here think of how much there is going to be at the ski hills.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

hey snow, awesome nickname for today ) if you need to drive somewhere, be really careful out there


----------

